# The Good Ship "Otello"



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone else on the Otello? I dropped off with LOGINOUT on Thursday Oct 16, and have learned that my 435i vert will be on the Otello, departing Bremerhaven on Nov 1 and arriving in Port Heuneme on Nov 26.


----------



## sal501 (Aug 20, 2006)

Where did you find out that your car ships with Otello? I am awaiting transport as well.


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

sal501 said:


> Where did you find out that your car ships with Otello? I am awaiting transport as well.


I waited a week after dropping off the car, then emailed LOGINOUT asking about status. They promptly emailed me all the info -- shipping line, ship, voyage, booking number, bill of lading and dates.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I dropped off in Munich on the 22nd. Optimistically hoping my 650 will join you for that cruise!


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

sal501 said:


> Where did you find out that your car ships with Otello? I am awaiting transport as well.


U can also go here https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
Under cargo ID enter ur car's entire VIN to see which ship it has been booked on. Emailing loginout also works. Mine is on the Don Juan which has been delayed a few days due to weather. Can't wait for PCD redelivery.


----------



## jgbackes (Apr 29, 2014)

It is both great and terrible to know the realtime location of your car during transit. It reminds me of watching santa's sleigh on the NORAD radar when I was a kid.

The anticipation just kills me. It was fun seeing a web cam of the ship that had mine in the Panama canal. The moment the ship hit Port Heuneme I was so excited. And then it just stalled for 5 days. It had not been "marked" correctly so it was loaded unloaded as a regular non-sold BMW.

jeff


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lionnutz said:


> U can also go here https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> Under cargo ID enter ur car's entire VIN to see which ship it has been booked on. Emailing loginout also works. Mine is on the Don Juan which has been delayed a few days due to weather. Can't wait for PCD redelivery.


FWIW in my case, my car still doesn't show up on that website, even after inputting the Bill of Lading and the Booking Number that LOGINOUT gave me a few days ago. So there may be a lag for info getting into that database.


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

jgbackes said:


> It is both great and terrible to know the realtime location of your car during transit. It reminds me of watching santa's sleigh on the NORAD radar when I was a kid.
> 
> The anticipation just kills me. It was fun seeing a web cam of the ship that had mine in the Panama canal. The moment the ship hit Port Heuneme I was so excited. And then it just stalled for 5 days. It had not been "marked" correctly so it was loaded unloaded as a regular non-sold BMW.
> 
> jeff


That must have been agonizing! I'm surprised you didn't try to sneak in and "liberate" your car.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like my baby will be joining the Otello cruise. Just woke up in London to this email from Loginout:

Voyage Information
Shipping Line	WWL	Booking Number	DEBRH1259175
Voyage ID	CD444	Vessel	OTELLO
Port Of Loading	BREMERHAVEN	Departure Date (dd/mm/yyyy)	01/11/2014
Bill Of Lading Destination Date (dd/mm/yyyy)	26/11/2014


----------



## HLH535I (May 24, 2013)

BillKach said:


> Looks like my baby will be joining the Otello cruise. Just woke up in London to this email from Loginout:
> 
> Voyage Information
> Shipping Line WWL Booking Number DEBRH1259175
> ...


If you know the name of the ship, you can track it on VESSEL FINDER, at http://www.vesselfinder.com :thumbup:


----------



## HLH535I (May 24, 2013)

I was trying to find the ship OTELLO and there are a few. But the one I think is shown on this link, now in NJ port of Entry. Here is the MAP link. http://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9316141
You can also get the free app and check on your Iphone, very cool and as for aircraft try Weather Underground.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

HLH535I said:


> I was trying to find the ship OTELLO and there are a few. But the one I think is shown on this link, now in NJ port of Entry. Here is the MAP link. http://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9316141
> You can also get the free app and check on your Iphone, very cool and as for aircraft try Weather Underground.


I've had better luck with www.marinetraffic.com

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/266210000/vessel:OTELLO

it says Otello is now moored in Zeebrugge, Belgium. Plenty of time to make it to Bremerhaven by the end of the week


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

BillKach said:


> Looks like my baby will be joining the Otello cruise. Just woke up in London to this email from Loginout:
> 
> Voyage Information
> Shipping Line	WWL	Booking Number	DEBRH1259175
> ...


That's great! Let's hope for an on-schedule journey! Through which dealer did you get your car? I bought through Greg P at Pacific BMW.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Beach759 said:


> That's great! Let's hope for an on-schedule journey! Through which dealer did you get your car? I bought through Greg P at Pacific BMW.


This was my 4th ED through BMW of El Cajon (formerly Cunningham)
I emailed with Greg a little but he couldn't get the deal to where I needed to be to switch to him.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I also picked up my car on the 8th and dropped off in Amsterdam on the 15th. I just e-mailed the logistics company there to see if they could provide info on my car. I think I might end up on this one as well, but we'll see.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

*OTELLO tracking*

Looks like OTELLO is running early to pick us up! She's currently about 100 miles west of Bremerhaven and proceeding at about 11 knots.


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Found my car on the WWL Track & Trace page using the booking number (but not the bill of lading)! The car was recorded as received at the terminal this evening. At 19:09:12, to be exact! My gosh, am I going to now be obsessively checking the status for the next four weeks until it arrives in Port Hueneme?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Beach759 said:


> Found my car on the WWL Track & Trace page using the booking number (but not the bill of lading)! The car was recorded as received at the terminal this evening. At 19:09:12, to be exact! My gosh, am I going to now be obsessively checking the status for the next four weeks until it arrives in Port Hueneme?


I was put on the Yu Heng Xian Feng (NYK), which set off on the 23rd. Watching the ship reminded me of what I experienced on my last order - the ship will be "out of range" for quite a while, so checking every day is useless. Just check the days it is scheduled to arrive at ports to make sure it's on track.


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

hyperzulu said:


> I was put on the Yu Heng Xian Feng (NYK), which set off on the 23rd. Watching the ship reminded me of what I experienced on my last order - the ship will be "out of range" for quite a while, so checking every day is useless. Just check the days it is scheduled to arrive at ports to make sure it's on track.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

*All Aboard!*

Ready to go!

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 31-10-2014 20:04:40 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 30-10-2014 19:09:26 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 23-10-2014 20:51:27


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

She's on her way!


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

BillKach said:


> She's on her way!


:thumbup:


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Docked in Southampton, across from the Queen Mary 2


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Next stop: Panama!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

current position:


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

On Otello here as well, hello "shipmates!"

As of 20 hours ago it was in the mid atlantic
Otello live tracking


----------



## racsos (Aug 30, 2014)

what is the email for login logout? My car says its in transit, but i can't locate it. My CA doesnt know what ship its on and the vin does not work with WW site. I do know it suppose to arrive at brunswick on 11/19 and it was put on a ship on 11/5. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

racsos said:


> what is the email for login logout? My car says its in transit, but i can't locate it. My CA doesnt know what ship its on and the vin does not work with WW site. I do know it suppose to arrive at brunswick on 11/19 and it was put on a ship on 11/5. any help would be appreciated!


e-mail is: [email protected] (if you dropped off in Munich) (emails for other locations are here: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/ComeHomeOverview.aspx )

based on those dates, your car is probably with another freight line so W&W site won't help you.


----------



## racsos (Aug 30, 2014)

BillKach said:


> e-mail is: [email protected] (if you dropped off in Munich) (emails for other locations are here: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/ComeHomeOverview.aspx )
> 
> based on those dates, your car is probably with another freight line so W&W site won't help you.


thank you! i will email login logout.


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Rental Car to Tide Me Over*

This week I flew to Nashville and found this surprise waiting for me at Avis. I certainly wasn't paying extra to rent this 328i sedan. They must have known that I needed a little taste to tide me over until my 435i vert arrives!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Tracking for the last 4 days - getting close to Bermuda...


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like Otello will pass Puerto Rico tonight.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Good progress today... I think she's in US waters at the moment!


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

thank you for the tracking info BillKach!


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Due to arrive at the Manzanillo terminal in Panama tomorrow (the 18th)!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Beach759 said:


> Due to arrive at the Manzanillo terminal in Panama tomorrow (the 18th)!


almost there!


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

Arrived at Panama currently at port


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I just noticed that the W&W schedule now shows Otello arriving 2 days later than originally scheduled - Nov 28th instead of the 26th.


Port	Country	Arrival	Departure

BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY	31/10/2014	01/11/2014
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM	02/11/2014	03/11/2014
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	04/11/2014	04/11/2014
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	04/11/2014	05/11/2014
MANZANILLO, PA	PANAMA	18/11/2014	19/11/2014
PORT HUENEME, CA	U.S.A.	28/11/2014	29/11/2014


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Otello has just passed through the Miraflores locks on the Pacific side of the canal and is headed out toward the ocean. When I checked a little while ago, I discovered that I had just missed catching a live webcam shot of Otello passing through the locks.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

,


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

approaching Acapulco... about 1600 miles to go


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

a few hours away!!!


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

A happy Thanksgiving news indeed! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Otello is docked in Port Hueneme!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Good news!




Liner release port hueneme, ca 01-12-2014 15:37:36 
customs release port hueneme, ca 01-12-2014 00:00:00 
discharged port hueneme, ca 28-11-2014 13:00:00 1
loaded on vessel bremerhaven 31-10-2014 20:04:40 1
received at terminal bremerhaven 30-10-2014 19:09:26 1
booked bremerhaven 23-10-2014 20:51:27


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

interesting. Checked 2wglobal and the latest update says: 

DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 01-12-2014 08:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 28-11-2014 13:00:00

does that mean its at the dealer now?


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

val3ntin3s said:


> interesting. Checked 2wglobal and the latest update says:
> 
> DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 01-12-2014 08:00:00
> DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 28-11-2014 13:00:00
> ...


No, it has to go through the VPC where it will be inspected and any necessary work will be done. Quite an impressive operation... got to take a tour a few years back.
Among other capabilities, they have a full body/paint shop (hopefully none of us need that!) and they make sure any factory updates are applied.
I've heard of cars getting through in less than a day - then your car gets on a truck to the dealer.
ED cars get priority because they're in a 'sold' status but it doesn't seem to always work that way.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

just checked on bmwusa.com and says that my car is at the dealership. yay!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

BillKach said:


> I've heard of cars getting through in less than a day - then your car gets on a truck to the dealer.
> ED cars get priority because they're in a 'sold' status but it doesn't seem to always work that way.


Actually ED cars are Priority 0. US deliveries get Priority 1 - Sold, so they get first dibs. Jon at Santa Barbara seems to have some inside operatives at the VPC where he might help his ED cars get bumped up a bit in the queue, but generally ED cars are last.



val3ntin3s said:


> just checked on bmwusa.com and says that my car is at the dealership. yay!


Was your car Euro Delivery? Seems crazy fast. I don't think I've ever seen an ED go from port to dealer in four days.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

hyperzulu said:


> Was your car Euro Delivery? Seems crazy fast. I don't think I've ever seen an ED go from port to dealer in four days.


my car was not ED I wish i had time for that, but it was custom ordered stateside. I agree it does seem rather fast. Going to email my SA soon and see. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

hyperzulu said:


> Actually ED cars are Priority 0. US deliveries get Priority 1 - Sold, so they get first dibs. Jon at Santa Barbara seems to have some inside operatives at the VPC where he might help his ED cars get bumped up a bit in the queue, but generally ED cars are last.


just checked my order pdf my SA sent me awhile back that contained the VIN and my car was indeed marked for Priority 1.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

confirmed with SA, car is indeed at the dealer.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Beach759 - did you hear anything about getting your car yet?


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

BillKach said:


> Beach759 - did you hear anything about getting your car yet?


Just heard that it will arrive at Pacific BMW tomorrow!


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

BillKach said:


> Beach759 - did you hear anything about getting your car yet?


Bill,
Any word on yours? I can't pick mine up today due to schedule and may have to wait a bit in order to add MPPK bc it's not in stock.
Steve


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Beach759 said:


> Bill,
> Any word on yours? I can't pick mine up today due to schedule and may have to wait a bit in order to add MPPK bc it's not in stock.
> Steve


I haven't heard anything from the dealer but I'm on the east coast til Thursday so no reason to bug them....
Hopefully when I get back!


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Picked up my car yesterday! Very happy to have it here!


----------



## pucelle (Mar 18, 2011)

My ED car was on this ship and I was curious if this means that it's still at VPC now:

DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 03-12-2014 08:00:00 1
LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 02-12-2014 12:06:24 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 02-12-2014 00:00:00

I'm assuming based on this that it was released to VPC on December 3rd?


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

pucelle said:


> My ED car was on this ship and I was curious if this means that it's still at VPC now:
> 
> DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 03-12-2014 08:00:00 1
> LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 02-12-2014 12:06:24
> ...


I think that's a safe assumption unless it is already on the way to your dealer.
I got my car redelivered yesterday. So hopefully yours is coming soon!


----------

